# اشحن جوالك او مبايلك من حبة البصل



## bibirizzo (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و كل عام و انتم بالف هدا مقطع فيديو صغير يعلمك كيف تشحن هاتفك النقال من حبة بصل بكل سهولة و المقطع الاخر فيه لقطات عجيبة لطفل صغير يحبو و يلعب مع اكبر و اخطر كوبرا http://www.ziddu.com/download/6263930/.wmv.html http://www.ziddu.com/download/6263931/.wmv.html


----------



## الساحر (30 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك....................


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (31 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ......


----------



## monsif2003 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

وشكراً على الموضوع.كل عام وأنت بخير..


----------



## tito live (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جاري التحميل


----------



## سمير شربك (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## هاشم عبد الرزاق (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس موهوب (28 أكتوبر 2010)

هه حبت بصل شي عجيل ولله


----------



## ahmedxquria (30 أكتوبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaanks
:20::20::20:


----------



## sabadala (2 أبريل 2011)

شي حلو و الله


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## Eng.Abora (10 فبراير 2012)

حقاً !!
شي جميل


----------

